# New Tool Box!



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Been thinking about sorting all my tools and kit out for a while, and finally decided on the cost effective Clarkes range.

So ordered, delivered and ready to unpack i thought wack the rollers on and im away... 5 minute job.










Wheres me tool chest........ Ahh hidden away!










Its not snap on quality but will be fine for me as i rarely get my hand dirty servicing anymore so just the DIY tools.

All Built up.......










A couple of bits in too.










Ive now decided on the flame red as the colour for new cupboards and extra storage, im thinking about more trolleys to fit under my work bench for even more storage but ones with a roller shutter cover would be ideal. (if anyone know a good company let me know)

All in all well happy with it and will take my time laying out tools and the odd cleaning item as im in no rush. Looking at the cost of Plasterboarding the garage next!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice but please tell me you dont hang your car keys in the garage with the cars!!!!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

More pix of your garage are definitely needed :doublesho - esp if it has a wood / laminate floor...!

Looks a great space BTW :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol I certainly dont leave the keys anyway close at all! I need somewhere to keep them when im cleaning the cars. :driver:

I'll take a couple of snaps when the work bench is a little better sorted out. If i can get the walls plaster boarded new lighting and cupboards all sorted without the wife leaving me i'll be happy.

Im a kind of all or nothing when upgrading stuff.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

That looks like a nic eplace to keep the tools :thumb:

Do you mind me asking where you ordered it from? - It looks to suit my needs perfectly as well


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Machine Mart has a great range and the service was great.

Just trying to avoid ordering a couple more trolleys at the moment!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Machine Mart has a great range and the service was great.
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumb:!


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

I got the halfords professional toolchest set on buy the bottom half get the top free but they are now doing it on the halfords industrial set here!!

Bit more expensive but very good quality!

Loving the garage mate!! Cant wait for more pictures.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

AndyD said:


> I got the halfords professional toolchest set on buy the bottom half get the top free but they are now doing it on the halfords industrial set here!!
> 
> Bit more expensive but very good quality!
> 
> Loving the garage mate!! Cant wait for more pictures.


Funny enough i popped in halfords for some impossible to fit replacment wipers and saw the kit... bit pricey but like you say could well have the end on build.

I feel a huge pressure now to tidy the work bench..... lol

At least it will get me to fill the new tool unit.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

AndyD said:


> I got the halfords professional toolchest set on buy the bottom half get the top free but they are now doing it on the halfords industrial set here!!
> 
> Bit more expensive but very good quality!
> 
> Loving the garage mate!! Cant wait for more pictures.


That's a quite a bit out of my budget. Looks like a decent bit of kit though and have heard nothing but good things about their pro-range of tools with lifetime guarantee


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

i've got the pro kit for my tools lovely pice of kit is is only top box isn't por quality but it's gonna last me ages










already pretty much filled it with my tools non detailing btw as before i got into detailing tools and maintence is my thing


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Do any of you guys put your detailing stuff in there, I am gonna put my tools into a tool box as I don't have a massive amount and move my detailing stuff in there.

And I have the exact same tool chest as you paul, wondering what you got in it.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate, nothing like a decent tool box


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Do any of you guys put your detailing stuff in there, I am gonna put my tools into a tool box as I don't have a massive amount and move my detailing stuff in there.
> 
> And I have the exact same tool chest as you paul, wondering what you got in it.


yup got one in my van with detailing gear in


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

can you put some pics up ?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

I store all my stuff in my tool box aprt from spray bottles see here for some pics.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2624703#post2624703


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent just had a wee look ! think that settles is tools in a toolbox and detailing stuff in my tool chest lol


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Do any of you guys put your detailing stuff in there, I am gonna put my tools into a tool box as I don't have a massive amount and move my detailing stuff in there.
> 
> And I have the exact same tool chest as you paul, wondering what you got in it.


Ive got a fair few tools in mine plus most of the detailing stuff that will fit like pads, PTG Hoover a few spray bottle below and just general stuff i want to keep safe.

I dont like leaving other bottles on their sides so none of them.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Looking at the cost of Plasterboarding the garage next!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Just paint all the blockwork white, the money saved from plasterboarding can be spent on even more goodies. Happy days :thumb:.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one I think I will be putting my products into my toolbox asap ! Means I have something to wheel about all over the place too.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been looking at getting one of these to go in the garage. This like a good one :thumb:


----------

